# Проэкт



## ahvalj

Известно ли, откуда взялась форма_ проэкт? _Я одно время полагал, что она являет собой плод советской образованщины (вроде _пионэра_), но впоследствии с удивлением обнаружил, что в девятнадцатом веке, в эпоху всеобщего преподавания латыни, она была даже довольно употребительна на письме.


----------



## Maroseika

Вот что писал об этом в 1888 году Грот в "Русском правописании" (пар. 84): "Неправильно пишется э в слове “проэкт”: так как и в латинском языке, откуда оно взято, е следует за j, т.е. является йотованным, то надо писать проект. То же замечание относится к слову реестр, которое в этом виде ближе к своему латинскому первообразу (registrum), чем будучи написано “реэстр”».


----------



## Rosett

Думаю, что такое написание существовало параллельно - по принципу "как слышится, так и пишется". Реформа 1956 года оставила только написание "проект".
Другие слова тоже писались через "э" до совсем недавнего времени, например: диэта.

Сейчас это, конечно, напоминает пишущую машинку Остапа Бендера.


----------



## Awwal12

ahvalj said:


> Известно ли, откуда взялась форма_ проэкт?_


Гиперкоррекция? А какие ещё могут быть варианты?


----------



## Budspok

Хорошо, с правописанием понятно. А как в плане произношения? Как говорится, есть варианты. Мне представляется правильным следующее (поправьте, если не так):
тэмп, праэкт, риестр, диета, дискотека, энэргия.


----------



## ahvalj

Фасмер пишет, что _проэкт_ засвидетельствован уже у Шафирова в 1710 году. Очевидно, как и в _реэстре,_ это действительно гиперкоррекция, но удивителен сам факт её возникновения: скажем, советские _пионэры_ и их родители в подавляющем большинстве не знали французского и никогда не общались с его носителями, но ведь в начале восемнадцатого века иностранцев, правильно произносящих _Projekt, _было пруд пруди, тем более в самом петровском окружении.

P. S. _Диэта_ и _диета_ — это две параллельные попытки передать французское _дьет/diète. _Если выводить непосредственно из греческого (_δίαιτα_), то правильно как раз _диэта._


----------



## Rosett

ahvalj said:


> P. S. _Диэта_ и _диета_ — это две параллельные попытки передать французское _дьет/diète. _Если выводить непосредственно из греческого (_δίαιτα_), то правильно как раз _диэта._


Французское -è- - это как раз очень открытое русское -э-. Оно так и произносится, несмотря на предшествующее -i-. Так что фонетическое -э- при прямом заимствовании вполне законно.
Другой пример: père (отец) по-русски пишется как "пэр".
То, что "проэкт" заимствован не из французского, следует из того, что по-французски projet читается как "прожэ", да и в начале 18-го века французского влияния в России ещё не просматривалось.


----------



## ahvalj

Rosett said:


> Французское -è- - это как раз очень открытое русское -э-. Оно так и произносится, несмотря на предшествующее -i-. Так что фонетическое -э- при прямом заимствовании вполне законно.
> Другой пример: père (отец) по-русски пишется как "пэр".
> То, что "проэкт" заимствован не из французского, следует из того, что по-французски projet читается как "прожэ", да и в начале 18-го века французского влияния в России ещё не просматривалось.


Французский там возник в связи с происхождением слова _диета_, не в связи со словом _проект_. Оно почти наверняка пришло из немецкого; на худой конец — через польское посредство.

Я не знаю ни одного другого примера, где бы французское _ie_ передавалось через _иэ_ (никто не пишет _Пиэр_). _Э_ после согласного использовано, кажется, только в двух словах, _мэр_ и _пэр_ (последнее в основном в в случае английского слова: французское обычно у нас передают через _папаша). _Возможно тут хотели отразить открытый гласный, как это делают в передаче английского _a_ через _э_, но для французского эта практика не прижилась.


----------



## Rosett

ahvalj said:


> Французский там возник в связи с происхождением слова _диета_, не в связи со словом _проект_. Оно почти наверняка пришло из немецкого; на худой конец — через польское посредство.
> 
> Я не знаю ни одного другого примера, где бы французское _ie_ передавалось через _иэ_ (никто не пишет _Пиэр_). _Э_ после согласного использовано, кажется, только в двух словах, _мэр_ и _пэр_ (последнее в основном в в случае английского слова: французское обычно у нас передают через _папаша). _Возможно тут хотели отразить открытый гласный, как это делают в передаче английского _a_ через _э_, но для французского эта практика не прижилась.


А дело в том, что над французским -è- стоит "тупой" акцент: это означает, в том числе, что гласные в сочетании с ним произносятся раздельно. Правда, русская транскрипция в случае личных имён может быть и через простое "е", как, например, в названии кладбища Пер-Лашез. Но тут, в действительности, и "Ла-" читается как "Ля-", и "Пер-" - как "пэр" - так, как слышится на французском.

Не думаю, что немецкое или польское посредничество тут могло иметь место: по-русски, всё-таки, "_проэкт_" звучит. Однако есть одно соображение: у слова "проект" есть родной брат "прожект" от тех же родителей. Возможно, начинались они в одно время как абсолютные синонимы, но впоследствии за каждым закрепилось собственное значение и произошли новые слова, такие как "проектор" и прожектор". "Ж" только из романских языков занестись могло, и то не из всяких.


----------



## ahvalj

В слове _diète_ один единственный гласный: _è _(diète - Wiktionary).

Мой вопрос состоит в том, каким образом и когда исчез йот в слове _проект,_ и почему знание иностранных языков за последние триста лет не смогло этот йот в речь некоторых носителей языка вернуть.


----------



## Rosett

ahvalj said:


> В слове _diète_ один единственный гласный: _è _(diète - Wiktionary).
> 
> Мой вопрос состоит в том, каким образом и когда исчез йот в слове _проект,_ и почему знание иностранных языков за последние триста лет не смогло этот йот в речь некоторых носителей языка вернуть.


По данной вами ссылке ничего о количестве гласных не говорится. Но по правилам чтения во французском в этом слове два гласных звука и три слога:
*DIÈTE*
 (di-è-t') _s. f.,_
что вполне объясняет дореформенное написание "диэта".

Не смогло вернуть, очевидно, потому, что получается "пройект", что уже очень далеко от сложившегося произношения и годится только для сказок типа Федота-Стрельца или блогов сатирического толка:
"Dec 27, 2016 - А Пелевин писал, что Ельцин - это американский ТВ-пройект, на самом деле его не существует! "

_

_


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Но по правилам чтения во французском в этом слове два гласных звука и три слога


Французы, очевидно, не согласны:


			
				fr.Wiktionary.org said:
			
		

> diète \djɛt\ _féminin_


А слоговые смычные во французском (!) - это действительно что-то новое.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Мой вопрос состоит в том, каким образом и когда исчез йот в слове _проект,_ и почему знание иностранных языков за последние триста лет не смогло этот йот в речь некоторых носителей языка вернуть.


А почему "некоторых"? Произношение через "э" (без йота) - норма.


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> А почему "некоторых"? Произношение через "э" (без йота) - норма.


Русский в принципе вообще не различает сочетания VV' и VjV' (где V' - гласная фонема переднего ряда). По факту, конечно, йот в таких сочетаниях ослаблен, отсутствует или сливается с безударной передней гласной (с потерей слога).


----------



## Maroseika

Awwal12 said:


> Русский в принципе вообще не различает сочетания VV' и VjV' (где V' - гласная фонема переднего ряда). По факту, конечно, йот в таких сочетаниях ослаблен, отсутствует или сливается с безударной передней гласной (с потерей слога).


Не совсем понятно. Поел - поэт, пайетка - поэтка к этой схеме не относится?


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> Не совсем понятно. Поел - поэт, пайетка - поэтка к этой схеме не относится?


Относятся. Различать эти сочетания тем или иным образом возможно только в деланном произношении, но не в потоке речи.


----------



## Maroseika

Awwal12 said:


> Относятся. Различать эти сочетания тем или иным образом возможно только в деланном произношении, но не в потоке речи.


По-моему, "поел" без йота звучит крайне неестественно. Также и "проект" с йотом звучит необычно. Мне кажется, что о неразличении этих сочетаний говорить нельзя.


----------



## alexzzzz

Budspok said:


> А как в плане произношения? Как говорится, есть варианты. Мне представляется правильным следующее (поправьте, если не так):
> тэмп, праэкт, риестр, диета, дискотека, энэргия.



В моём произношении именно в "проекте" "й" присутствует. Правильно или нет, не знаю, но он явно есть.


----------

